# Passenger pulls gun on Salt Lake City Uber driver



## UberEricLong (Oct 28, 2015)

https://www.ksl.com/?sid=32050651&nid=148&fm=related_story&s_cid=article-related-1


----------



## toi (Sep 8, 2014)

Wow , crazy


----------



## arto71 (Sep 20, 2014)

UberEricLong said:


> https://www.ksl.com/?sid=32050651&nid=148&fm=related_story&s_cid=article-related-1


UberEricLong how was the Outdoor Retailer winter market this year?


----------



## uberboise (Oct 20, 2015)

@ubersupport response:


Thanks for letting us know. I can understand why you wrote in about this.

I’ve noted your feedback about the rider on this trip and we’ll reach out if any other details are needed. We understand that not all trips will have 5-star riders, and we trust and appreciate your professionalism and judgment to handle challenging situations like this one.

Facilitating a safe, respectful, and comfortable experience for both riders and partners is our top priority, and any incident that disrupts that experience for either party is one we take seriously.


----------



## uberboise (Oct 20, 2015)

But it's worth it, because of minimum wage, wear and tear, no insurance coverage and risk of accident or death.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

So the driver ran,and pax just sat there and waited for cops? Wild story, but glad he got arrested


----------



## SECOTIME (Sep 18, 2015)

Didn't Texas just enact open carry laws? 

Why didn't the driver have a gun?

Was the pax open carrying?


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

SECOTIME said:


> Didn't Texas just enact open carry laws?
> 
> Why didn't the driver have a gun?
> 
> Was the pax open carrying?


In TX you can only open carry if you have a license to carry in the first place. And since it's against uber policy you'd be silly to OPENLY CARRY because the first pax who complained would get you deactivated.

Carrying in your car would be fine in TX (except per uber, but who cares) but see the below.

Even if you have a gun you may not be able to access it if a gun is already pointed at you. Or you decide its safer to run than have a gunfight in your car.


----------



## SECOTIME (Sep 18, 2015)

You've been around long enough to know better than to bite at my troll posts.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

SECOTIME said:


> You've been around long enough to know better than to bite at my troll posts.


True that. But wasn't paying attention. And lots of folks here think open carry means anyone can show off their gun now.


----------



## SafeT (Nov 23, 2015)

Thus is why laws were passed to require bullet proof shields for cabs in some cities.
http://www.nytimes.com/1994/01/21/nyregion/taxi-panel-requires-bullet-resistant-partitions.html


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

Yeah but didnt Uber say NO weapons if you do Uber? So if after this incident it was found the driver had a gun(even legally) he would be deactivated right?


----------



## nickd8775 (Jul 12, 2015)

This is one instance in which Uber would permanently deactivate a passenger, to avoid bad press


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

nickd8775 said:


> This is one instance in which Uber would permanently deactivate a passenger, to avoid bad press


yeah, at the expense of a near death event of a driver


----------



## ChicagoHeat12 (May 6, 2015)

UberEricLong said:


> https://www.ksl.com/?sid=32050651&nid=148&fm=related_story&s_cid=article-related-1


Hey, I thought Uber 


UberEricLong said:


> https://www.ksl.com/?sid=32050651&nid=148&fm=related_story&s_cid=article-related-1


Hey, I thought Uber banned pax from having weapons or drivers from the ability to defend themselves?


----------

